# simple questions for USC students or experts



## notalent (Aug 27, 2007)

Hello everyone...my questions are simple:
1- film/television production program vs. writing for scree/tv program...which one is the best,gives more opportunities,more interesting?

2- can I apply for the 2 programs?

3- is the SAT mandatory? (the website says at some point yes, and at some other points no...very confusing)

4- do you know a nice person that works in USC, easy to contact, and very helpful for the application process? (the best case would be someone who can help me get accepted  ) if yes, can u message me in private 

thanks to all of u who answer my questions...thank you very much


----------



## Cinematical (Aug 27, 2007)

1) This is completely subjective. Do you REALLY like writing, or do REALLY like the actual process of making movies?

2) No

3) Yes...it's mandatory for every university in the country.

4) You wont get in by getting "buddy buddy" with anyone in the admissions department. It's all about the essays.


----------



## Chris W (Aug 27, 2007)

> Originally posted by Cinematical:
> 3) Yes...it's mandatory for every university in the country.



Actually there are some university's that it's optional:

http://www.fairtest.org/optinit.htm

-Chris
Studentfilms.com


----------



## Cinematical (Aug 27, 2007)

Ok, that is true - I should check my facts. But at USC, it is not optional.


----------



## Cine (Aug 28, 2007)

> Originally posted by Cinematical:
> 1) This is completely subjective. Do you REALLY like writing, or do REALLY like the actual process of making movies?
> 
> 2) No
> ...



2) Actually applicants can apply for two undergraduate program (two choices on Application form). I am not really sure about graduate applications, but I am right now looking for info about it.

3) Applicant can take either SAT or ACT (GRE for graduate).


----------



## Cinematical (Aug 28, 2007)

Ah, yes, the ACT. I always forget about that. Yes, the ACT is an alternative to the SAT - but you have to submit at least one.

And I'm a bit confused by the original question... you can apply for 2 majors, but you can't take both. were you originally asking if you could apply for both (with one as a backup) or if you could apply and TAKE both?


----------



## Cine (Aug 28, 2007)

> Originally posted by Cinematical:
> Ah, yes, the ACT. I always forget about that. Yes, the ACT is an alternative to the SAT - but you have to submit at least one.
> 
> And I'm a bit confused by the original question... you can apply for 2 majors, but you can't take both. were you originally asking if you could apply for both (with one as a backup) or if you could apply and TAKE both?



Which one did you take? 

I thought he said could he apply for two programms, sorry my bad. My question, is graduate applicant allowed to apply for more than one program (with one or maybe two as backup)?


----------



## techie1902 (Aug 29, 2007)

For the undergraduate program you get to apply with one 1st choice major and one second choice major...You can apply to do a double major once you get accepted into USC but from what I've heard you definately wouldn't want to do a double major in production and screenwriting becasue both have very specific structures and are very time consuming...It would pretty much be suicide to try and do both at once...(Cinematical could probably elaborate more for you)

Cine, as far Graduate goes, this is straight from USC's Graduate Admissions website (the FAQ section):

The Application
May I apply to several USC graduate programs at one time?

You may apply to a maximum of five graduate programs. You will need to complete and submit a complete USC graduate application for each program and pay the $85 application fee for each submission. Unless the departments to which you are applying have other requirements, you will only need to send one official transcript from each educational institution previously attended.

Just keep searching their website...it's all their somewhere.


----------



## Cinematical (Aug 29, 2007)

OK, I am no longer confused.

You may _apply_ for up to 2 specific majors in the undergraduate program, one as a 1st choice and the other as a 2nd choice. If both majors require additional applications, you must do each additional application.

But, you may NOT double major within the School of Cinematic Arts. It simply is not allowed. They won't even let you take a major and a minor in cinema (such as a major in production and a minor in screenwriting).

And I took the SAT.


----------



## Cine (Aug 30, 2007)

> Originally posted by techie1902:
> For the undergraduate program you get to apply with one 1st choice major and one second choice major...You can apply to do a double major once you get accepted into USC but from what I've heard you definately wouldn't want to do a double major in production and screenwriting becasue both have very specific structures and are very time consuming...It would pretty much be suicide to try and do both at once...(Cinematical could probably elaborate more for you)
> 
> Cine, as far Graduate goes, this is straight from USC's Graduate Admissions website (the FAQ section):
> ...



Thanks for the info


----------



## notalent (Aug 31, 2007)

> Originally posted by techie1902:
> For the undergraduate program you get to apply with one 1st choice major and one second choice major...



applying for 2 majors means giving all the required materials for both right?
is it also possible for example, to apply for only 1 major, but then when getting accepted, change that major?


----------



## Jayimess (Aug 31, 2007)

As far as I know, that's a negative.  They create these classes not only by the individual's merits, but also by how they will work within the rest of the group.

But don't take my word as gold, ask them yourself.


----------



## techie1902 (Sep 1, 2007)

> applying for 2 majors means giving all the required materials for both right?
> is it also possible for example, to apply for only 1 major, but then when getting accepted, change that major?



Yes, even if it's a second choice major you have to submit all the required materials for the specific major if you're applying to it...basically it works like this; they first review you for your first choice major, and if you don't make it into that (they feel that you don't "fit" there), they then review you for your second choice major.

And on the second question, I agree with Jayimess...I've heard you can _try_ to change your major once you get there, but there's no guarantee that you'll be able to get into the program that you really want...

And yeah, you can always ask the school themselves...They know exactly what they're talking about, unlike us (though I'd say doing hours of research on their website and on this site does kind of make some of us know mostly what we're talking about  )


----------



## techie1902 (Sep 4, 2007)

Hey so know I have a question for you all; Has anyone else been having problems getting the USC Cinema page to load? Are they doing maintenance on it? Even if they were I would think that they have some sort of web page telling you so, but there's nothing. It either says bad gateway or error.

Any ideas? It's been like this for over a week now...Or am I just missing something?


----------



## Cine (Sep 5, 2007)

> Originally posted by techie1902:
> Hey so know I have a question for you all; Has anyone else been having problems getting the USC Cinema page to load? Are they doing maintenance on it? Even if they were I would think that they have some sort of web page telling you so, but there's nothing. It either says bad gateway or error.
> 
> Any ideas? It's been like this for over a week now...Or am I just missing something?



Same here, I guess they add some update stuff. BTW, so far their web site has the best design among other film schools' sites.


----------



## Cinematical (Sep 5, 2007)

It's been screwy for a while.


----------

